# Just got an idea



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lets do a NC P&S surf/ offshore trip. Would be limited to 6 cuz thats th limit on th boats down there. Figure around cobia season, end of May early June which would give a chance at cobia from surf an big dolphin offshore. Just a thought.....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I would be down, let me know of the details and I'll see if I can swing it. I've never done a offshore trip so it would be real fun for me.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I went out of Oregon Inlet Fishing Ctr. last year on the boat called the Ospery and we came back with 302 lbs. of fish(dolphin,tuna,wahoo) and after that we went for Marlin and caught two nice one and released both. It's about $200.00 a peace for six people and about 45 miles out,had a great time and might want to do it again,soon.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I have but one thing to say,*

*Set the date!* Also keep in mind, I bring my boat down there two or three times a year. I either fish out of OI or Odens, it depends on where I can get a slip. I can take 8 or 10 but someone would have to work as a mate. It's something we can work on....Tightlines


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Oh I forgot about your dingy,that sounds good to me,thats if I could get away for a few days and the wife & chores.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Do you know how*

to rig a ballyhoo? Ifso you got the job of first mate. He!!, already have a waiter/cabin boy but he gets seasick easy...LOL


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Mate, no prob, I've never done it before but I can learn.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I want in!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

hey hat 80 if your looking for a mate for that trip give me a yell i'll work the deck for you. Not looking for a fishing trip i rater just rig wire gaff and watch the smiles. I got 11 yrs exp on charters as a mate and just passed to 100ton exam got referances if you like pm me i send you a # and any info you require

Mike


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Clyde, thats a great offer. Ya planing on bringing it down around th first week of June?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

count me in


----------

